# Sierra 12/19/2013 - 02/15/2016



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

R.I.P. Sierra.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

R.I.P. Sierra My condolences to you bwainscot, you must have a very big heart to have been an escort to the Rainbow Bridge so many times! Bless You!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My deepest condolences on your losses. That is so harsh and so sad. Rest in Peace, Sierra.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Gosh was so young, glad she had you. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Singin' The Blues (Aug 9, 2014)

God bless you for being there for her... unfortunately that was the life Sierra was to live, and thankful that it was with someone as strong, loving, and compassionate as you. Thank you for trying to give her a longer life, but thank you for being you! I wish there were more people out in this crazy world like you. Sierra will be waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to have read this! Far to young to have to leave you! I wish you did not have to go through all this. You have to know you did all you could for her and she knows she was very much loved. Her memories will live forever in your heart.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sending you loving condolences from our home to you and all your family. I am so sorry. Clearly, you have many guardian angels around you now.


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious baby, definitely gone too soon.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am sorry that Sierra had to leave you so soon. I am glad that in her short time here she was well loved, and had a good home. The loss of such a young dog is difficult to accept. Hugs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know it is a special kind of hurt when you lose them so young ?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl. Gone way too soon. :-(

Rest In Loving Peace, Sweet Sierra. ❤


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry - it is hard to lose any dog, but especially so to lose a young dog with a long life ahead of her.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

How sad to lose such a young Fur Baby!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost your baby. You are incredibly kind and strong, and Sierra was very lucky to have you by her side. Hugs and heartfelt condolences during this difficult time of adjustment.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Condolences to you on this horrible loss. Sierra was far too young to cross the bridge. 

This again makes me realise how precious is every moment we have on earth with the people and all the creatures we love.


----------

